# Does This Qualify As A Custom..?



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Screwdriver slipped and went right through.. This may be the beginning of an entirely new class of custom slot cars..lol


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Ouch.... maybe it'll buff out.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

More of the "One of a kind" group, I think.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Put it on ebay rare factory defect


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

RDM... you might want to get some goop for that one... If it is one piece just some Testors 3502...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

There were atleast 3 pieces of shrapnel that exploded in a downward trajectory..lol Unfortunately I was only able to recover 2 of them..


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

You know... Where does it go? If my estimates are correct... Should be about 18 pounds of tiny parts on the floor around my bench.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

enlarge that hole a bit more for maximum air flow


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> enlarge that hole a bit more for maximum air flow


Exactly!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hood scoop!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL!! Goop time!!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I recognize that ! It's the very rare Aurora Ram Air equipped Thunder jet 500 Slot car. Only one prototype was made, then lost..............so there you go


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
The driver stuck his foot threw the radiator and the nose
trying to get all he could


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

enlarge the hole and square it off. install some black mesh. repaint the missing round white part and number. :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Battle scar! Run it hard just as it is.
That car tells a story.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Send it to me I want to fix it!!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

How much would you charge me to fix it? I kinda don't think it's worth it, is it? It's just my luck too! It was the only good car in a small lot I bought on CL.. emphasis on the WAS! lol  Oh well..there's quite a bit of Aurora track and specialty pieces which are all super super nice, so I can't cry too many alligator tears..well atleast not anymore than I already have


----------

